

Ask HN: Top universities in the world? - schtog

I remember seeing a post here before that had a ranking of the worlds universities but I can't find the right one. Or maybe it wasn't here but somewhere else.<p>Anyway: here are some links if anyone is interested.
I'm mainly interested in finding out the quality of universities in Australia and New Zealand.<p>Top european unis:
  * http://www.topuniversities.com/worlduniversityrankings/results/2008/regional_rankings/top_european_universities/<p>Top in the world ranked by peer reviews
  * http://www.topuniversities.com/worlduniversityrankings/results/2008/indicators/academic_peer_review/<p>Top tech:
  * http://www.topuniversities.com/worlduniversityrankings/results/2008/subject_rankings/technology/
======
chollida1
I didn't expect Canada to have 3 universities in the top 13 in the peer review
category. Good for us;)

